# Hasttrank



## Kagefan (8. Mai 2008)

Sorry wenn das in dieses Forum nicht rein passt, (Es sollte eh noch eins für handel geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber ich suche jemanden auf dem Kult der Verdammten, der mir vllt. das Rezept: Hasttrank verkaufen würde oder jemanden der mir das herstellen könnte. 

Ps: Bin selber Alchi, hatte aber noch nicht das glück das Rezept in die Hände zu kriegen.

PsPs: Sollte das hier wirklich nicht reingehören möchte ich bitte eine Anmerkung, dabei betone ich EINE. Dieser ganze /vote for close mist geht mir hier sowieso auf die Ketten.


----------



## Toyuki (8. Mai 2008)

frag am besten im Realmforum oder im Handelschannel. Hier ein zu finden der das kann ist ziemlich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja viel erfolg!


----------



## Sasatha (9. Mai 2008)

ich würde jeden tag ins ah schauen!

da es ein world rdm dropp ist, wirst du dich aber auf einen ziemlich hohen preis einstellen müssen!

ich habs damals für 500g gekauft. aber die hat man locker nach 3-4 tagen wieder raus!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

bei uns aufm server is das für um die 1k im umlauf....


----------



## Vatenkeist (5. Juni 2008)

fds random drop 20 dkp bekommen und auf hordenchar gemuled

verkaufen tun sich die tränke komischerweise garnich bislang- und das bei 20g für 5 stk


----------



## Shorim (9. Juni 2008)

Naja, das Problem ganz einfach ist. Das es kaum jemand kennt und danach nicht im Auktionshaus sucht.


----------



## Nélu (10. Juni 2008)

Und ich suche dasselbe Rezept ^^

Server:   Nefarian
Fraktion: Horde
Name:    Shinsa

Bin bereit gut zu zahlen! Ist wichtig!

Ach ja, wenn ich mich nicht täusche dann droppt dieses Rezept in BT mit 0.2% Chance xD


----------



## Thaielb (18. Juni 2008)

Verkauft sich dieser Hurtigkeitstrank wirklich so gut, dass sich die hohen Anschaffungskosten für das Rezept lohnen?
Bei uns lässt sich mit den diversen Tränke nicht gerade viel verdienen.


----------



## Kagefan (24. Juni 2008)

Also bei uns auf dem Server sind nie Hasttränke im Ah, ich denke nicht das die sich so gut verkaufen. Aber die sind auch mehr für den Eigenbedarf, gut eingesetzt und mit möglichst vielen Proccs von Trinkets etc. gibt das einen Enormen dmgschub^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

fast alle im endgame benutzen hastpots da ab einem gewissen equip manapot nicht mehr notwendig ist und man mit hastepot wieder was wetmachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns wars bis jetzt 1mal drin (seit ich mal danach geschaut habe) für 2k gold ^^
seit da hab ich bei ca 30 besuchen im ah keins mehr gesehen. 

ist halt leider world drop und kann nicht gefarmt werden


----------



## Gotama (24. Juni 2008)

Es sind weniger Manaklassen die den Trank nehmen. Die meisten Verwender findet man bei Schurken und Offkrieger da die hier einen massiven Vorteil rausziehen.
Grad bei Schurken wenn sies zusammen mit Klingenwirbel nehmen erhöht das das Angriffstempo enorm.

Manaklassen, wie ich mit meinem Magier, nehmen meist lieber Zerstörungstränke, is halt wie ein drittes Trinket.


----------



## MrBrowni (25. Juni 2008)

Ich gehöre zu den glücklichen die es gedropt haben.... musste aber auch bis jetzt feststellen, dass sich dieser Trank kaum verkaufen lässt


----------



## Mumble (26. Juni 2008)

MrBrowni schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den glücklichen die es gedropt haben.... musste aber auch bis jetzt feststellen, dass sich dieser Trank kaum verkaufen lässt



Wann hast du es denn gedropt? Als du gekillt wurdest?!?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightline (4. Juli 2008)

MrBrowni schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den glücklichen die es gedropt haben



darf ich dich mal looten? =)   bist bestimmt einer der besten ,,Mobs,, die man looten kann, was gold und so angeht^^


----------



## Kagefan (14. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich ein unsinniger Beitrag aber hier kommen eh nich viele rein. Hab jetzt das Rezept (für 225g gekauft.. schnäppchen^^). Also wers auf dem Kult der Verdammten brauch meldet euch bei Kagemaru^^


----------

